# will piranha survive without food for 2 weeks?



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

well i am going away on vacation for 2 weeks
i have a tank full of piranha do you guys think they will survive for two weeks w/o food, i will give them a feast right before i go
i have no neighbors willing to do this and my friends cannot do it

wut should i do?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What size tank?

How many fish and how big are these fish?

Im assuming you are talking about nattereri. Depending on how you feed them...separation is probably the safest thing to do.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

I would turn your temp down a few degrees mayb earound 77 degrees just to help out a little bit i tried fasting my fish for a week before and fin nipping was in full affect! maybe buy a batch of feeder fish if you have enough time to make sure they are not infected fish before dumping them in your tank that would give them something to chase around besides another fish in your tank!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Egg crate, its cheap, and a lot cheaper then the fish eating each other!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya cant get someone to feed um?
if fish get hungrey you know what thay well do


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

You could buy one of those auto-feeders.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> You could buy one of those auto-feeders.


thats what I was thinking..

you buy feeders and then you by the mechanical feeders to feed your feeder fish. Though piranhas can survive weeks without eating in the dry season..

I would separate them if I were you as gg stated. If you feed your fish properly it may have enough fat to survive. I assuming you are ok and your piranhas are not too skinny because that can be a problem

what size tank do you have? What species of pygos do you have? what size?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

'SHADOW said:


> You could buy one of those auto-feeders.


thats what I was thinking..

you buy feeders and then you by the mechanical feeders to feed your feeder fish. Though piranhas can survive weeks without eating in the dry season..

I would separate them if I were you as gg stated. If you feed your fish properly it may have enough fat to survive. I assuming you are ok and your piranhas are not too skinny because that can be a problem

what size tank do you have? What species of pygos do you have? what size?
[/quote]
very true, they could go for a month without food but that would only work if you had a solo piranha. the joys of having a rhom.....how many do u have again?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes they will survive without food yes but if they do get hungry they will just eat eachother and whatever left overs are in the tank then you will return home to a tank full of dead fish from ammonia poisoning.

how many and what kind of fish? turn the temp way down is a good start to lower the metabolism


----------



## kuskye25 (Jan 16, 2007)

i feed primarily not living food and mine loves top water dried krill so an auto feeder for these kinds of foods is cheap and effective, if the portions are right youll have no waste either. id have it feed every other day just enouph that they are full but clean it all up...

P.S. do a good tank cleaning/water change before you leave!!!!!!


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

thanks for all the great advice guys

i have 100 gallon fish tank 5 red bellies

wut is an auto-feeder? u guys mentioned something about that


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

That settles it 4 dividers, five separate areas. And dont feed them, they should be fine.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

sounds good, but can someone give me some more info on auto feeders
and will the water be good when i get back considering i change the water and clean the tank before i go

wut can i use for dividers? sorry i am new to this


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dangmatic said:


> sounds good, but can someone give me some more info on auto feeders
> and will the water be good when i get back considering i change the water and clean the tank before i go
> 
> wut can i use for dividers? sorry i am new to this


As stated u should use eggcrate for yuor divider go to Lowes or Home Depot and in the ceiling tile section ask for a sheet of eggcrate and then cut it to the size of your tank


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

thanks for all the advice guys
does it matter that my fish are like 1 inchers?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

what is an auto feeder and where can i get one


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Auto feeder HERE


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

thanks are there are any feeders that dispel live fish


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't think there are ones that dispense live fishes, with the possible exception of a sump which might drip into the main tank through large piping, but, even if there are, I'm not all that sure you should be feeding live when nobody's going to do a water change for a few weeks.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

ok thanks
what should i put in the auto feeders? pellets?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Or whatever other dry food you feed them...


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I am gonna get one for my cichlid tank


----------

